# Majority Rules...2014 535d or Audi A6TDI?



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

I drove two Audis today (the A6TDI and Q5TDI)...pretty nice. The ride was smoother than my wife's 2010 335d and my 2012 X3.

I will, of course test drive the 535d, to be fair about it. I think the X5d is a bit too big for me.

Any thoughts? Anybody out there having dealt with the same issue?

A 2014 X3d would probably win out, but, as you know...

Thanks!

Richard :dunno:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

One of my friends was coming off a Lexus lease and crossed shopped the A6 and 5 series last summer. They were not diesels, but everything else being equal, it's still a valid comparison. The test drive in the 535i was underwhelming. It was a somewhat basic version with only premium and not much else, but it did not feel special. The sales guy was a complete jerk and we only drove it for 2.5 miles total which did not help matters much. We then headed out to Audi and were really impressed with the A6. The sales guy there was a polar opposite of what we experienced at BMW and he was totally enthusiastic about the car and took us out for an extended test drive on some hilly and twisty roads in the East Bay that really showed off the car. I would have bought the Audi, but my friend renewed with Lexus and got a GS350 F-Sport. She said they make it really hard to leave them so they must have sweetened the deal.


----------



## Runon MD1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks Fredo. I appreciate the response, and though you're probably tired of hearing it, I'm glad you're not at the bottom of Lake Tahoe!

Richard


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

I've really liked what Audi has been doing on the diesel side of things. I'm tempted to take one out for a test drive even though I'm not looking for a new vehicle


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

A6 TDI for me.


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

I like both and am considering both too. I want to like the Audi, but think th exterior design is kind of ordinary compared to the BMW.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Car and Driver put the A6 into their top 10 list; 5-series didn't make it. YMMV.


----------



## bdecker (Oct 17, 2007)

I've not driven the 535d yet either, but the A6TDI is really sweet. We are going to drive the 328d and 535d before making a final decision. I currently have an Audi and BMW and I have much (thankfully) less seat time in Audi loaners...


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

Never got a chance to test an A6 TDI, since they weren't out yet. I ordered my 535dx without actually driving one either, though I did drive the 535ix. 

Unfortunately, the models they have on the lot are never the ones you'd actually want to order. For the F10, you need to either get the M-Sport 704 suspension (RWD only, and make sure you specifiy it in the order) or the Dynamic Handling package, which includes adaptive dampers and active anti-roll bars. Either drastically improves the feel of the F10 suspension. The multi-contour seats are also a must. 

BMW lease deals are much better, and they offer free maintenance and DEF. You also tend to get larger discounts off MSRP on a purchase (transaction price several thousand under invoice, even on a factiory order) so the BMW price premium when including the necessary options may just be a mirage. The BMW dealer in our area also seems to be nicer than the Audi dealer, even though they're part of the same auto group. 

The F10 is such a well isolated vehicle, that you cannot tell it's a diesel from inside. It just sounds like a slightly baritone I6, which is fantastic. The only giveaway is the mileage you get and the 5200 rpm redline. It's also quite fast and comfortable. And I think it's better looking than the A6 by a large margin.

I already made the choice, so to justify my intelligence, I have to defend the 535dx.  But I'm sure the A6 TDI is an excellent choice as well. Drive both, make an emotional choice based on limited information, live with it for a few years and repeat. You really can't go wrong either way, provided you can afford it.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Fred - its hard to get the chicks out of their RX's --- aside from the sweet deals the Lexus store offers repeaters the car seems to just hit all the right notes for the distaff drivers who (no surprise here) do not usually value the same things the guys do. At least you got your friend to go look at some other choices. Personally I find the Audi store (at least down here) seems to be much more interested in actually "selling" their cars as opposed to the BMW store that just seems to have a "take it or leave it" attitude -- much like the Porsche store down the street -- but without the same "justification".:rofl:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

UncleJ said:


> Fred - its hard to get the chicks out of their RX's --- aside from the sweet deals the Lexus store offers repeaters the car seems to just hit all the right notes for the distaff drivers who (no surprise here) do not usually value the same things the guys do. At least you got your friend to go look at some other choices. Personally I find the Audi store (at least down here) seems to be much more interested in actually "selling" their cars as opposed to the BMW store that just seems to have a "take it or leave it" attitude -- much like the Porsche store down the street -- but without the same "justification".:rofl:


For what it is, the RX has always been a solid car.

I honestly dont think that any German maker can match the Lexus experience. Good quality cars with a bulletproof reputation. Not to mention, strong residuals and fantastic customer service. They truly care about the repeat buyer and want to earn your business.

If only BMW/Audi/Porsche learn this soon enough...

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

When I drove the a6 the steering was so vague I wasn't sure if I was driving a car or a boat. With electric steering though I'm sure the 535 is exactly the same


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> Fred - its hard to get the chicks out of their RX's --- aside from the sweet deals the Lexus store offers repeaters the car seems to just hit all the right notes for the distaff drivers who (no surprise here) do not usually value the same things the guys do. At least you got your friend to go look at some other choices. Personally I find the Audi store (at least down here) seems to be much more interested in actually "selling" their cars as opposed to the BMW store that just seems to have a "take it or leave it" attitude -- much like the Porsche store down the street -- but without the same "justification".:rofl:


Don't want to go off topic too much, but my friend is not your typical kind of gal.

Her first car was a Karmann Ghia, she had had a Z3, a Boxster S, MINI Cooper S, and the first BMW I ever drove was her 325i. All those were stick shifts BTW. After looking at the A6 she test drove a 3 pedal S4 and I thought that was going to be the winner.

To be fair, her Lexus is a beautiful car. The interior is gorgeous and you get a lot for the asking price. With the F-Sport package and black / dark brown color combo, it's a really nice car.

Good news is she wants to go look for a good used Roadster in the spring and I'm hoping to talk my SO into a Boxster S to replace his MINI at about the same time. Can't wait for those test drives :angel:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Nice to have a gearhead chick friend~! I am old enough to remember when ALL the chicks drove sticks.:angel:


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

piredon said:


> Never got a chance to test an A6 TDI, since they weren't out yet. I ordered my 535dx without actually driving one either, though I did drive the 535ix.
> 
> Unfortunately, the models they have on the lot are never the ones you'd actually want to order. For the F10, you need to either get the M-Sport 704 suspension (RWD only, and make sure you specifiy it in the order) or the Dynamic Handling package, which includes adaptive dampers and active anti-roll bars. Either drastically improves the feel of the F10 suspension. The multi-contour seats are also a must.
> 
> ...


I guess it depends because for me the F10 look really hasn't grown on me at all. Plus I'm not a fan of the single side exhaust (assuming NA never got the dual European one) that BMW has with the 535d. I'd be curious to see what my respective local lease deals would be on the 535d and A6 TDI though.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't comment on the A6 TDI, but I cross shopped the A6 Quattro and an AWD 5 series. I went with the A6 for the following reasons:

Exterior - I like the conservative, understated styling
Interior - MMI and overall ergonomics
Price - Comparably equipped BMW would have been at least $6-7K more

Even though Audi residuals suck compared to the BMW, I am optimistic the real world resale value will hold its own. 

So far, 10K miles in 7 months and the Audi has been trouble free.


----------

